# Lopster Anleitung



## ProgFreak (9. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz
ich würde gerne Lopster 1.2.2 benutzen. Habe es auch schon installiert aber leider steige ich da nicht so ganz durch. Könnte mir vieleicht einer von euch eine kleine Anleitung posten.
vielen Dank
  	ProgFreak


----------



## imweasel (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hast du schonmal bei  gesucht ob du was findest? 
Also bei mir gab es zig treffer zum Thema *lopster + howto*!
Welche Probleme hast du genau?


----------



## ProgFreak (9. Januar 2005)

ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich  nach dateien suchen soll


----------

